# How can I keep my tracks from moving.



## nestbeast47 (1 mo ago)

I have a Lionel O scale Fastrack layout. I do not know much about trains and I have a problem keeping my tracks tight together and from shifting. I always have to go around the layout and push everything together to get the train to run.
What can I do to stop this?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

1/2" binder clips, available at your local office supply store. I used these for years when I had Fastrack on the carpet.


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> 1/2" binder clips, available at your local office supply store. I used these for years when I had Fastrack on the carpet.


Well, that's certainly an elegant solution -- I've seen purpose-built parts that were a lot less well-fitted than your ad hoc fix! I wish there was an equivalent easy fix for loose-fitting tubular track -- adjusting the fit at each and every pin is a bit fiddly for my taste! I know some have used zip ties around the end ties, but I like the flexibility (and the invisibility!) of your solution!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks, these worked perfectly, and I never had an issue with the tracks separating again. It's simple, easy to install, and totally reversible with no mods to the track.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Thanks, these worked perfectly, and I never had an issue with the tracks separating again. It's simple, easy to install, and totally reversible with no mods to the track.


Looks like a nice fix for running like you said on carpet. 
What about if your running on wood? Wouldn't the track be wobble side to side then?
I never ran that track, i guess for wood you just screw it down?


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Rocket science !


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Looks like a nice fix for running like you said on carpet.
> What about if your running on wood? Wouldn't the track be wobble side to side then?
> I never ran that track, i guess for wood you just screw it down?


If you're running on wood, you could just tie a couple of the pieces down to keep it from moving, it wouldn't take much. I was running on carpet, so that's why I applied a carpet solution.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Needed sunglasses to reply due to the brilliance of that. Going to be one of those solutions that sticks with me for the next 800 years.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I've always had a supply of those, but never had I thought of using them for track!


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you're running on wood, you could just tie a couple of the pieces down to keep it from moving, it wouldn't take much. I was running on carpet, so that's why I applied a carpet solution.


So . . . if you set up a temporary track loop on your bed, and safety pin the track to the comforter to secure it, would that be a blanket solution? Just tryin' to keep up here . . .


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Steve on Cattail Creek said:


> Well, that's certainly an elegant solution -- I've seen purpose-built parts that were a lot less well-fitted than your ad hoc fix! I wish there was an equivalent easy fix for loose-fitting tubular track -- adjusting the fit at each and every pin is a bit fiddly for my taste! I know some have used zip ties around the end ties, but I like the flexibility (and the invisibility!) of your solution!


They also sell 0 scale track clips for tubular. I have never used them. But they make them.


----------



## MohawkMike (Jan 29, 2018)

Blessed be the bind that ties!


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)

MohawkMike said:


> Blessed be the bind that ties!


😖


----------



## rhikdavis (May 19, 2015)

Tough crowd.


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)

rhikdavis said:


> Tough crowd.


Naw -- just jealous I didn't think of it first!


----------



## sapper6349 (1 mo ago)

I use double sided carpet tape for my n gauge on wood.


----------



## sapper6349 (1 mo ago)

Sorry that's on kato track


----------

